Ask HN: What are the best European accelerators/incubators? - thecodingmonk
======
philippz
I hear mixed things about Techstars

~~~
thecodingmonk
> Techstars contributes $20,000, which is commonly used as a stipend to
> support living expenses during the program, and in return receives 6% common
> stock from each company.

I was considering Techstars, but the deal looks kind of unappealing,
especially compared to YC.

I mean, yes, they give you access to their network and "300k$ of cash
equivalent hosting, accounting and, legal support", but I suppose you also get
that at YC plus 120k more in cash.

